# Masterbation guilt



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone ever feel guilty after taking care of yourself.:scratchhead:


----------



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Star!!!!!!


----------



## TexasWife (Mar 11, 2010)

Why would you feel guilty? That is nothing to feel guilty about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

NO!


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

never


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

Think it might be a good idea right now.


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

No. Never. Absolutely not.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

No-and why should anyone feel guilty about it?


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Never guilty...maybe a little bitter because I had to take care of myself in the first place... 
No, I don't believe is a reason to feel guilty, unless you prefer taking care of yourself instead of it being something mutual between your partner and yourself.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

@Needy wife, I agree with you, I dont feel guilty, I feel upset that I had to do it myself..I am on strike right now..trying not to for a bit..
I gues the bitter feelings can be mistaken for guilt...in my case anyway..bc I wil think I feel "guilty" for doing so but its more anger that I have to always do things instead of my husband


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Well well ...i have to admit.. this morning it "happened"

I was in the shower, thinking about dirty things and next thing you know... well you know....

Afterwards I thought about this thread ... and i will say... NOPE not a drop of guilt!!!!!

hahahaha
never.
just wanted to confirm


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL!!!! Seriously...that just made me giggle


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

One should only feel guilty about things which in some way harm others, or deprive others of legitimate benefits.

If masturbation reduces your desire for your spouse, and your spouse wants more sex, then perhaps you should feel guilty about that. But if you aren't harming anyone, then I don't see any reason to feel guilt. No harm, no foul.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

brokebackbitty said:


> Just remember...God is always watching you. ALWAYS. What an awkward moment bitty..


CRAP!!!! God is watching me in the shower?...Well at least SHE knows im using the body she gave me.. and it makes me happy!

I wonder if' she'd give me some insight to make it even better.... hrrmmmm


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> God is watching??
> Omg I hope not!!!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh dont worry ..thats a man made commandment...
I looked them over and dont see a "Thou Shall not touch thyself" 
anywhere in the rules.  As you were!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Surprised this hasn't been quoted yet:

"Masturbation? Don't knock it. Its sex with someone I love!"
- Woody Allen


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Surprised this hasn't been quoted yet:
> 
> "Masturbation? Don't knock it. Its sex with someone I love!"
> - Woody Allen



hahaa,,, AND I dont have to woo her,, take her to dinner,, cut the grass, she always loves me and never talks back!!!

(her=hand) hahahahahahah


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Omg next you'll be using the vacuum for a blow job!!!
> Asuming of course you haven't already tried that!!! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hims just a wittle guy... id be too afraid he'd get sucked IN!!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about taking myself to dinner and a movie tonight. I still woo myself just a little bit - even though I know how easy I am!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you gonna liquer yerself up too?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Guilt? Maybe if I don't clean up properly afterwards...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably will try to liquor myself up - but I don't think it will matter.

I'm getting excited just thinking about me!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Can I watch???!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


me? sure....

NG has to answer for himself...hahahah


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Probably will try to liquor myself up - but I don't think it will matter.
> 
> I'm getting excited just thinking about me!!


oh yer amusing me this morning hahahahahahah.

Do you cuddle yerself after? Or just leave?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

63Vino said:


> oh yer amusing me this morning hahahahahahah.
> 
> Do you cuddle yerself after? Or just leave?


Yet another benefit - I can roll right over and go DIRECTLY TO SLEEP!!!

Yay me!!!

:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup: 

I just have to remember to clean up first - or else that's when the guilt comes in!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Can I watch???!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry Star, we/I don't "swing"...


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> front row??!!!
> Hahaha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yea... but beware..this is sometimes referred to as the "splash zone"


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> I could supply the tissues?!!!
> 
> (can't believe I have just wrote that omg)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hrmmm thats QUITE the service yer offering there..


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like being at a Gallagher concert. Wear a raincoat and bring a large piece of clear plastic and I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Sounds like being at a Gallagher concert. Wear a raincoat and bring a large piece of clear plastic and I'm sure all will be fine.


Funny.. my ego is so big... thats what i call "IT"
Sledge 'O' matic!!!!

Legend in my own mind


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

63Vino said:


> *Sledge 'O' matic!!!!*


Yeah - and I'd like to think that at least the first 10 rows would be in danger of getting something on them!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Glad to be of assistance!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh but while you're down there.....

oh boy that was a slip of the tongue (keyboard)


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Star said:


> Omg next you'll be using the vacuum for a blow job!!!


The Straight Dope: What's up with vacuum cleaner wounds to the penis?


----------



## rapid (Mar 4, 2013)

I wish my wife would touch herself. For me, for her. I think it's beautiful but she just won't do it. And she's not keen on toys either.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

rapid said:


> I wish my wife would touch herself. For me, for her. I think it's beautiful but she just won't do it. And she's not keen on toys either.


This is so sad :-( 

I have never felt guilty pleasuring myself. Eating a piece of cheesecake, yes I have felt guilty about that!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Not since I was 6.....


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

No. However, there are times that I wish I would have waited and saved it for my wife. That will happen when I see no way of us having sex because of our schedules and someone's schedule changes.

Actually, right now my wife is having some severe abdominal pain that we think is related to a fibroid. If so, we already know it will require a hysterectomy because it is on the outside of her uterus. If so and surgery is required I may be taking care of myself for a couple of months except for hand jobs.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

No. I have no guilt about masturbating at any time. It feels great and I have LOTS of practice at it! My wife even loves to spy on me thru a partially open door while I do this. She likes to watch! Very cool.

I have to say that growing up Catholic, there was a lot of shame put on this practice, but by the time I went to college, I had come to the understanding that self pleasure was a very healthy and normal thing. 

I think that if masturbation was more accepted and encouraged during puberty, there would be less teenage pregnancies in High School. Just my opinion.

This thread has now got me thinking about polishing my Texas stallion. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a high drive and my wife knows and appreciates this however she is satisfied in only having sex twice a week. So during the middle of the week, usually a Wednesday night I will set aside some time for myself. After we got married, my wife had some tastefully done pictures taken of her lying on the bed nude. She gave them to me so I could use them for my alone time. Sometimes she will lay the pictures on my side of the bed with a pair of her thong panties. There are times where she will lie down next to me and finish me off. 

Needless to say when we do have sex I make sure I focus solely on her pleasure before mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Never have felt guilty and I suspect I never will.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I must be the odd one out. I don't necessarily feel guilty..more like dirty and embarrassed.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> I have a high drive and my wife knows and appreciates this however she is satisfied in only having sex twice a week. So during the middle of the week, usually a Wednesday night I will set aside some time for myself. After we got married, my wife had some tastefully done pictures taken of her lying on the bed nude. She gave them to me so I could use them for my alone time. Sometimes she will lay the pictures on my side of the bed with a pair of her thong panties. There are times where she will lie down next to me and finish me off.
> 
> Needless to say when we do have sex I make sure I focus solely on her pleasure before mine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


VERY similar things happen in my house...with my wive's pictures, panties, and notes being left for me to discover on my side of the bed. 

I think this is my wife's way of understanding my higher sex drive, and encouraging me to do something about it when she is sick / or is on her period.


----------



## JenniferLove (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree with you! I am the same, I am angry that he doesnt try to satisfy me. We will be married 6 years in August and havent had sex in the past 4 years. I am beyond wanting to stay in this marriage. He has no interest in sex, doesnt flirt, make sexual comments, talk about sex ever .....never has... I am just so pissed off and ready to move on. We are roommates.


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

I would wake up with raging hardons. My wife sleeps like she is dead In the mornings, and I would take care of myself while thinking of her, next to the warmth of her body. Apparently I wasn't as discrete about it as I thought I was, because I woke her up doing this. Twice. She got upset, told me its disgusting and asked me not to do it next to her.

So I don't. I go to the bathroom. But I absolutely hate it, because bathrooms are for ****ting (please excuse my vulgar term, but that is how I feel) not for making love, even to one's self. I don't feel guilty, just I feel like I loose part of my dignity when I do it. And I have to do it to keep my sanity intact, because I can't deal with making love to person I love just once a quarter.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I notice the details, glad to see we have wives who understand our needs 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lovinghusband32 (Dec 4, 2012)

Rakkasan said:


> I would wake up with raging hardons. My wife sleeps like she is dead In the mornings, and I would take care of myself while thinking of her, next to the warmth of her body. Apparently I wasn't as discrete about it as I thought I was, because I woke her up doing this. Twice. She got upset, told me its disgusting and asked me not to do it next to her.
> 
> So I don't. I go to the bathroom. But I absolutely hate it, because bathrooms are for ****ting (please excuse my vulgar term, but that is how I feel) not for making love, even to one's self. I don't feel guilty, just I feel like I loose part of my dignity when I do it. And I have to do it to keep my sanity intact, because I can't deal with making love to person I love just once a quarter.


That is SOOO wrong. Not sure if you've had it out with your wife about this. Nothing disgusting about male or female masturbation. Personally I wouldn't let a comment like that go and be driven to the bathroom.

I agree with Romantic Guy. I don't feel guilty. Just disappointed when I don't think we're going to have sex and I take care of myself....just to have something change and my wife is ready and I'm not anymore.



That is SOOO wrong. Have you had a


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovinghusband32 said:


> That is SOOO wrong. Not sure if you've had it out with your wife about this. Nothing disgusting about male or female masturbation. Personally I wouldn't let a comment like that go and be driven to the bathroom.a


No I haven't had a conversation about my "masturbation problem" I can't. To give her credit she does not mind masturbating me, when I ask for it. But I can't ask because I feel like I loose my dignity when I beg for a HJ and I have a feeling that she does it out of pity, even though she doesn't show it.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think Masturbation and Guilt should ever be in the same sentence....attention Catholic church....


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

tracyishere said:


> I must be the odd one out. I don't necessarily feel guilty..more like dirty and embarrassed.


I'd rather feel dirty than guilty...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I read the topic as

*Masturbation quilt*

all sorts of gross thoughts entered my head. As you were though, masturbation is a very worthwhile past time. I am happy on my own, him watching me, me watching him or doing it together.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

My sex drive is a lot higher then the big guys...after a major blow out last week where I got a little to honest and answered him that I masterbste dailey I have discovered he enjoys watching me materbate. The other night we were spooning nude and he got me so revved up cuddled next to him...I needed a release so I whispered to him and he said he wanted to watch. So he played with my chest and I took care of the rest....we both enjoyed ourselves and he didn't feel pressured to perform when he wasn't in the mood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

mineforever said:


> My sex drive is a lot higher then the big guys...after a major blow out last week where I got a little to honest and answered him that I masterbste dailey I have discovered he enjoys watching me materbate. The other night we were spooning nude and he got me so revved up cuddled next to him...I needed a release so I whispered to him and he said he wanted to watch. So he played with my chest and I took care of the rest....we both enjoyed ourselves and he didn't feel pressured to perform when he wasn't in the mood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you please call my wife....this would blow my mind if my wife could do what you do. Oh...what I would give for this...


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Well hang in there we didn't discover this until recently, we been married 31 yrs. The one thing I have learned is never say never....time and age changes everybody. I never dreamed my big guy would embrace my erotic side but he has bit by bit over the years. I never thought he would enjoy participating /watching as much as he does. Evidently its a real turn on for him...and surprise surprise I enjoy him watching :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I would love to see the shame associated with masturbation be eliminated and instead embrace the benefits.

Self exploration can enable one to know what you like and then be able to share those insights with your partner.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> I would love to see the shame associated with masturbation be eliminated and instead embrace the benefits.
> 
> Self exploration can enable one to know what you like and then be able to share those insights with your partner.


:iagree: 100,000%


----------

